# Why Excel?



## JugglerJAF (Nov 25, 2009)

Apart from the obvious answer of "that's just what it's called", does anyone know why Excel is called Excel?

Is there some logic behind the naming of the product or is this question on a par with why is an apple called an apple?


----------



## Smitty (Nov 25, 2009)

This doesn't state why the name came about, but shows the history:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_excel


----------



## crimson_b1ade (Nov 26, 2009)

because the name Lotus 1-2-3 was already taken.


----------



## JugglerJAF (Nov 26, 2009)

crimson_b1ade said:


> because the name Lotus 1-2-3 was already taken.



That's fighting talk on this message board I think!!


----------



## Tony McGuire (Dec 1, 2009)

JugglerJAF said:


> Apart from the obvious answer of "that's just what it's called", does anyone know why Excel is called Excel?
> 
> Is there some logic behind the naming of the product or is this question on a par with why is an apple called an apple?


 
Maybe it excels over all other spreadsheets?

Tony


----------



## nigelle (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't know why it has name as Excel, but it helps to maintain large amount of information in spreadsheets. As per my view, the pronouncation of Excel indicates as extra cell, where the excel has the collection of cells.


----------

